

Robo-cars are coming, but insurers not quite ready - nextstep
http://www.suntimes.com/business/11710932-420/robo-cars-are-coming-but-insurers-not-quite-ready.html

======
sounds
I like the article, but the popup ad on your first mouseclick was too much for
me.

------
eli_gottlieb
And once again, economics suppresses technology.

